# made tiny one



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Made of solid copper with hacksaw,files,sandpaper and hand drill.
About 4.7cm.tall. waiting for band material from china.
Name it talisman,you can wear it as "jewellery".
Maybe build some box for it.????


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks very nice


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's very nice you really do great work


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL! That's pretty sweet, man! Might need a palm swell, though


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I like it!!! Great job!!!

I have been thinking about making a frame this size, to band it with office rubbers, just for fun.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Cool little shooter! Nice work ile66!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Really cool little catty!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That is so nice. I bet it feels great in your pocket. I'm guessing the lanyard helps you hold it too right?


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

BROOKS, think lanyard is must for this size.not want it slip in my eye 
Yes,it has nice weight too.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is tu kewl! Took a bunch of work for such a li'l pup..came out brilliant! Hats off to invention.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice. Great execution man.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I would totally wear that.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice man.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

If you go on production pleas let me know that is such a fine tool 
Great really sweet lill plinker


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

What do I have to do to get one??!!! I really want one. So awesome


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Making soon another,bit different shape. This time with flat bands. Unfortunately copper has hole. But maybe it is chance,not
bad thing. Time will tell????


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Love this one! Nice job.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Love this one! Nice job.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Very Cool,

Looks like the start of another Altoids tin build off. Just Saying.

SSS


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Little reshaping and shooting. This thing packs a punch???? 
Finnish beer can vs 6mm. lead ball.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

love love it!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I miss this... But... Wow!!!!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Cool lil shooter...


----------

